# Knitting Graph Symbols and their meanings



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been looking around at knitting graphs and they seem to vary a lot.
Does anyone know of an International knitting symbol key?
I have this knitting graph but no key.
On it, it has a diamond symbol but I can't find what it represents.
Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thx x


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there Swampygirl, Normally the designer lists on the pattern explaining what their particular graph symbols denote. So if its not there on the pattern I would contact the source to ask them?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://img.docstoccdn.com/thumb/orig/35875029.png

According to this link, your diamond is purl through the back loop. Try it! It might even be right!

I had to enlarge it on my monitor to be able to read it, but I don't know how to enlarge it for uploading. Sorry.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a lovely pattern and a great list of abbreviations.... Sure wish there was just one sest of symbols that was used by all patternmakers. It would make life so much easier.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a lovely pattern and a great list of abbreviations.... Sure wish there was just one sest of symbols that was used by all patternmakers. It would make life so much easier.....


And yarn sizes that weren't variable and that were uniformly sized across the continents, and knitting needles that were also invariable across the ages ...
Metric will be a step in the right direction, but nothing will 'vanish' the older needles from circulation. It's not like old currency; there's no 'bank' that'll swap your old, irregularly sized ones for the new version. Besides, the good old US of A is far more conservative than one might imagine. No one wants to re-machine their factories to metric, and no one wants to give up their old, tried-and-true methods. It'll take until our great-grandchildren are great-grand parents them selves before such changes will have taken place ... if then.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to upload the chart.

If I can work out the graph, I'll try it out, I'll see what purl tbl looks like in relation to the picture.

I googled the page you uploaded for me, so if anyone else wants it, they're welcome to click on the link.

http://www.verenaknitting.com/pdf/Abbrev&Symbol.pdf

x


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Bookmarked for future ref!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

And i have just learned that the Addi Click needles come with their own guage, since they are not standard. that would really drive me crazy.... I do like the 3 system for yarn... to at least have us all talking the same language.... but not all companies use it....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And i have just learned that the Addi Click needles come with their own guage, since they are not standard. that would really drive me crazy.... I do like the 3 system for yarn... to at least have us all talking the same language.... but not all companies use it....


 :shock: :?: WTF?!! Addi Clicks have non-standard sizing? *Why?* They _had_ been on my wish-list; not any more. Oh, well ... more $ for yarn! :-D

It's all well and good that some yarn makers are using the Craft Yarn Council's Standard Yarn Weight System, but it's still true that not all yarn labeled as #4 is equal. If it's from a different spinner (major manufacturer or micro), or one is very light and the other very dark (dye stuff has measurable mass!), there are probably differences in actual measured yarn thicknesses. Trust your swatching, _nothing_ else!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://img.docstoccdn.com/thumb/orig/35875029.png
> 
> According to this link, your diamond is purl through the back loop. Try it! It might even be right!
> 
> I had to enlarge it on my monitor to be able to read it, but I don't know how to enlarge it for uploading. Sorry.


Here's a link to the pdf version- you can enlarge and print from there

http://www.verenaknitting.com/pdf/Abbrev&Symbol.pdf


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

All links above tell me page can not be found


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

cabingirl2006 said:


> All links above tell me page can not be found


maybe you need to try again.. they worked for me... its PDF and mine went straight to my Adobe... its how I save my knitting information..

Thanks for the links I wish all pattern makers used those symbols for cables... it would be so much easier to understand.. but then I have not seen a lot of patterns that have charted cables so maybe they do..LOL
mostly what I have seen was more of a slash going through several blocks at a diagonal..


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

For the triangle sign to be a purl tbl makes sense with all the purl (black dots) around it.

Just in case that doesn't work, see if you can find another pattern by the same designer to see if the pattern includes a chart w/key and that symbol.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> I've been looking around at knitting graphs and they seem to vary a lot.
> Does anyone know of an International knitting symbol key?
> I have this knitting graph but no key.
> On it, it has a diamond symbol but I can't find what it represents.
> ...


That diamond may be a purl through the back loop... but in looking at the sweater it appears to me to look more like a bobble of some kind.


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Having recently finished the Learn to knit lace workshop with Dragonfly Lace, I also use some colored hiliters to help me sort and mark stitches on my pattern. I also use same hiliters to mark rows in alternating colors and colored stitch markers to mark repeats of pattern. Hope this can help some ome.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's all well and good that some yarn makers are using the Craft Yarn Council's Standard Yarn Weight System, but it's still true that not all yarn labeled as #4 is equal. If it's from a different spinner (major manufacturer or micro), or one is very light and the other very dark (dye stuff has measurable mass!), there are probably differences in actual measured yarn thicknesses. Trust your swatching, _nothing_ else!


So true... Caron's Simply Soft is an excellent example... This is called a #4, but is just ever so slightly smaller... I tend to think of it as a #3.... Much as I hate to swatch..... it is a necessary evil when doing fitted items..... (My handwoven probably varies from yard to yard...... I just have to hope it all evens out in the wash!)


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > What a lovely pattern and a great list of abbreviations.... Sure wish there was just one sest of symbols that was used by all patternmakers. It would make life so much easier.....
> ...


I have to chuckle after reading your post about standardizing - I grew up in a country where the metric system was the norm. 
When we moved to Canada we had to learn the imperial system (it made no sense at all...LOL). 
5 years later I moved back to my home country where I then had to reset my mind back to metric. 
5 years later I moved back to Canada, had to readjust to the imperial system again.
Within a short time Canada went metric.
Getting thr right size knitting needles has always been one of the biggest problems with yo-yoing between the countries. I find wonderful patterns in one or the other country but for years was not able to get the right sized needles. I now have a needle gauge that shows both both metric and imperial sizes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tove said:


> I now have a needle gauge that shows both both metric and imperial sizes.


 I do to and it is my favorite one..... Sure wish i could remember where I acquired it... Mine is nice 1/4 thick plastic..... very sturdy and my favorite..... (I still don't understand Imperial vs metric..... but I don't need to with my handy guage.)


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Could you please tell me where I can find this pattern. It looks like a perfect project!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, I missed your posts for a while. Your advice has always been on target. I am in complete agreement about accuracy but I was surprised you are so passionate about measuring systems.

You seem downright peturbed about the metric system vs. American measurements. About 35 years ago there was a push to convert US to metric, schools were doubling down on teaching it and industries were moving in that direction. Yes, it's a more logical system. The world is thinking globally more and more, you may still get your wish. But of we go to the European sizing of clothing we will be wearing larger number shoes and clothing! Aarugh....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> ... But of we go to the European sizing of clothing we will be wearing larger number shoes and clothing! Aarugh....


Which is why the American clothing manufacturers conspired and _changed_ the sizes! Today's size 14 dress is much larger than a size 14 from the pre-WWII era.

With all the travelling that more and more people are doing, it would boost sales everywhere if one could walk into a store anywhere and shop for the same written size as at home.

As for my being passionate about sizings ... it comes naturally. My mother and step-father were engineers. Precision measuring tools were _always_ at hand. I (foolishly!) imagined that my lovely smooth knitting needles were precisely measured, and very upset that they aren't.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> Thank you for taking the time to upload the chart.
> 
> If I can work out the graph, I'll try it out, I'll see what purl tbl looks like in relation to the picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding the link.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:



> And i have just learned that the Addi Click needles come with their own guage, since they are not standard. that would really drive me crazy.... I do like the 3 system for yarn... to at least have us all talking the same language.... but not all companies use it....


Oh dear, this is totally confusing to me. Can you tell me what you mean about the Addi Click system.....their web site states the needles comes in US sizes 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 and 11.....which is exactly why I don't want them. All I want is a set in metric. I had been looking at the Addi Lace Clik Long Tips" that comes in a pink case with several blue life lines.

And, what is the "3 system for yarn"?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would just like to have the whole pattern from the picture you posted! I really like it!


----------

